# 32" Full HD LED TV within 40K



## eduku (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello guys, I am looking for a 32 inch Full HD LED television. 3D capabilities will be a welcome addition but smart functions like Internet are NOT at all required.
CMR should be at least 100, and preferably 200. DLNA is another desired feature.
What is the difference between EDGE LED and DIRECT LED? Does the former have better picture quality or just lower power cinsumption??
I hear that only LG and Panasonic offer IPS Panels, how much of a difference do you think that makes in comparison to TV's from other companies? 
I am open to SONY, SAMSUNG, LG, PANASONIC, PHILIPS and TOSHIBA (in decreasing order of preference) only.
I have done some researching and have come up with a few models that I am considering.

1. SAMSUNG
         i)    UA32EH6030R @ MRP 45K    (my favourite at the moment because of its 3D capabilities)
                         ii)    UA32EH5000R @ MRP 35K

2. LG
                  i)    32LS4600      @ MRP 43.9K
                         ii)    32LV3500      @ MRP 40K

iii) 32LM6200

               (Both these LG Models seem to have exactly the same specs and features, so what is the difference between the two??)

3. SONY            KDL-32 EX650 @ MRP 47.9K (though I think that this is beyond my budget) 

4. Panasonic      TH-L32E5D

What is your opinion about these models? Please give me a idea of the market prices of all the TV models, if that's possible..
Are there any other models that I should be considering apart from the ones mentioned above??
Please feel free to comment and any kind of help will always be highly appreciated!
Thanks a lot Guys!!!


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 16, 2012)

I think you have already got a lot of replies in the other thread......


----------



## eduku (Dec 16, 2012)

^^^ Yup!!! 
Thank you so much for your help, all of you! 
I think now I will try and decide between the Samsung EH6030R, LG LM6200 and Philips 32PFL7977, after auditioning, provided that I can get it within 40K...


----------



## Minion (Dec 16, 2012)

^^Post you finding after you audition these tvs.


----------



## eduku (Dec 17, 2012)

Minion said:


> ^^Post you finding after you audition these tvs.




Ok, but I am currently on vacation, so you guys will have to wait a week. 
But I hope that all these 3 models can be had for 40K or less from local retailers, (as I am not too keen on buying online, as I prefer to hand pick my stuff), otherwise I will have to consider the backup models which are the Samsung 5000R, Lg LS4600 and some other Philips model of the 6900 or 6500 or 6300 series... 
 Thanks for your help though...


----------



## praveensahu (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes, Samsung UA32EH6030R model is your best choice. This LED TV has great feature and you will get best 3D TV experience of beautiful screen. This model has nice picture quality and good durability.


----------



## eduku (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 32&amp;amp;amp;quot; Full HD LED TV within 40K*

@Minion 
Can you please confirm whether the Philips 32PFL7977 has active 3D or passive 3D. 
Its really important because after going through the other thread here regarding 3D TV's I have come to the conclusion that if at all I do decide to go for a 3D TV (in case it can be had for 40K or less) then it will be passive 3D... 
Also other than LG which other company manufactures passive 3D TV's?
Can any of you guys give me some idea regarding the price of this Philips TV and the LG 32BLM6200?? 
Thanks guys, your help is always appreciated...


----------



## Minion (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 32&quot; Full HD LED TV within 40K*

^^Philips use passive 3D in pfl7977.

you can find this for 40k or less.


----------



## eduku (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 32&quot; Full HD LED TV within 40K*



Minion said:


> ^^Philips use passive 3D in pfl7977.
> 
> you can find this for 40k or less.




Thanks again man, don't know what I would do without you!! 

I will post my feedback by next week, once I get to audition the 3 TVs...


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 19, 2012)

Samsung EH6030 is a cheap and good option, but not the best option in 3D segment.


----------



## eduku (Dec 20, 2012)

^^Thanks for the info!! 
 I know and everyone says that its 2D PQ is great and at the end of the day that's my primary consideration as I will rarely watch 3D, so I might go for it if the LG 32LM6200 and PHILIPS 32PFL7977 as suggested by Minion exceed my budget ( BTW the last two are passive 3D, which is why I like them, but even if I have to choose between the two it boils down to which TV has the better 2D PQ)...
In case I need to cut my spending further, I will probably look for the Sansung 32EH5000R, Philips 32PFL6377 or the LG 32LS4600... 
I might audition them next week, then I will surely post my findings...


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 20, 2012)

EH6030 and great 2D ? Sorry I don't think so. It has below average PQ. Even worse than LG.

Eduku, you will get the Philips model in your budget easily, also it has better PQ than Samsung EH6030 and LG LM6200/LG4600 and I think even Sony models.


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 20, 2012)

If you want great 2D quality then get Samsung ES5600


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: 32&amp;amp;amp;quot; Full HD LED TV within 40K*



eduku said:


> @Minion
> Can you please confirm whether the Philips 32PFL7977 has active 3D or passive 3D.
> Its really important because after going through the other thread here regarding 3D TV's I have come to the conclusion that if at all I do decide to go for a 3D TV (in case it can be had for 40K or less) then it will be passive 3D...
> Also other than LG which other company manufactures passive 3D TV's?
> ...



Yes, Philips pfl7977 is a passive 3D model which is well under your budget and the DDB feature in it is quite good as well.Talking about the LM6200, this TV has passive tech in it as well and is considered as one of the most favourite model among all the LG 3D TV models. If i would have been there at your place, I would choose LG because their 3D TV's are well known in the market and LG is a trusted brand as well.                   
BTW have you taken a look at Sony or Samung 3D models or not?


----------



## eduku (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: 32&amp;quot; Full HD LED TV within 40K*



randomuser111 said:


> EH6030 and great 2D ? Sorry I don't think so. It has below average PQ. Even worse than LG.
> 
> Eduku, you will get the Philips model in your budget easily, also it has better PQ than Samsung EH6030 and LG LM6200/LG4600 and I think even Sony models.



Thanks for your input, but I thought that Samsung TVs in this range have very good PQ as many members had said...
Frankly speaking, I have not been able to experience any of them myself as I returned after semester exams from college only a week ago and then I went on a family holiday trip and only returned this morning!!
I will surely compare the PQ of all the 6 TV's that I have short listed by next week and post my feed back regarding them.
And as for the Philips 32PFL7977, I really hope that can fit into my budget as you and Minion have said that it has very good PQ.
But guys the one thing that I would like to point out again is that *2D PQ is my most important buying criteria*!! 
Thanks again!!



aroraanant said:


> If you want great 2D quality then get Samsung ES5600



Thank you for your suggestion but what I would like to point out is that I am *NOT interested in a SMART TV*. 
This mainly because we would be using the TV for 2 main purposes:
1) Watch regular television via cable set top box or satellite television.
2) Watch movies either via DVD or through a USB drive.

And besides I thought that the EH5000R and ES5600R had exactly the PQ since they are both of the 5 series and have the same engine and specifications, other than the fact that the later is a Smart TV while the former is Obviously not. But I do expect the 32EH6030R to have a slightly better 2D PQ as compared to the previous two as it is from the 6 Series and has a CMR of 200 as compared to just 100 for the previous two (and I also expect that it will also have a better picture engine BTW)...



navpreetsingh459 said:


> Yes, Philips pfl7977 is a passive 3D model which is well under your budget and the DDB feature in it is quite good as well.Talking about the LM6200, this TV has passive tech in it as well and is considered as one of the most favourite model among all the LG 3D TV models. If i would have been there at your place, I would choose LG because their 3D TV's are well known in the market and LG is a trusted brand as well.
> BTW have you taken a look at Sony or Samung 3D models or not?





First of all thanks for your input. As I have said before I have not seen any of the TVs recently, but I would like to mention that I am a huge SONY fan. My current TV is 21 inch SONY TRINITON that we have had for the last 13 years!! 
I did see the SONY BRAVIA KDL-32EX650 in a shop in Diwali which I think had the most stunning PQ that I have ever seen in a 32 inch TV, (the only TV out there that had completely natural colours) but unfortunately it is well of my budget and there is very little discount on all Sony products, (and its not even 3D capable)..
As I have said before I will definitely take a very good look at the 32PFL7977 but don't know much about DDB feature though. 
Does anyone know what panel Philips is using in its 32 inch TVs in this range?
I am aware that LG's is one of the best 3D TVs in the market, so I am considering it but at the end when all is said and done I will definitely go for the one with the best 2D PQ as 3D is only an after thought (though I would want passive 3D).




So let me list out my thoughts clearly:
1) Fight between LG 32LM6200 and Philips 32PFL7977 (main consideration is 2D PQ), if budget permits.
2) Samsung 32EH6030R if I like its 2D PQ and the previous two exceed my budget. 
3) If my Dad (the main decision maker ) decides to cut spending even further then its going to be a contest between the Samsung 32EH5000R, Philips 32PFL6357 and LG 32LS4600... 

So guys please let me know about your thoughts and whether I am thinking correctly or are there other TVs that I should look for (One thought that I keep thinking about is that why not get a 40 inch 2D TV for the price of a 32 inch 3D TV)...


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 23, 2012)

> And besides I thought that the EH5000R and ES5600R had exactly the PQ since they are both of the 5 series and have the same engine and specifications, other than the fact that the later is a Smart TV while the former is Obviously not. But I do expect the 32EH6030R to have a slightly better 2D PQ as compared to the previous two as it is from the 6 Series and has a CMR of 200 as compared to just 100 for the previous two (and I also expect that it will also have a better picture engine BTW)...


The technology used in EH5000 and ES5600 is totally different, both has got different panels.Please don't confuse yourself by thinking that they belong to the same series.
The PQ of EH6030 is slightly better(but not much) than EH5000.
I suggest you to cut EH5000 out of your list.
And consider LG only if you are going for a 3D TV.
Apart from that previous TVs of  Philips were not good but here some of the guys says that the now the new panels are better though I don't have any idea about that.


----------



## eduku (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi fellows,

Today I did some comprehensive surveying of the various TVs. From what I saw : 

1) Price perspective:

a) Both Sony and Samsung TVs are being sold at their respective MOP/SRP.
b) Philips does offer a substantial price advantage over the other heavyweights..


2) PQ

I demoed sets of Sony (32EX650) Samsung (32EH5000, 32ES5600 and 32EH6030R). Philips sets were not up for demo unfortunately..
Now to be quite frank with you guys the differences that I could spot between all these TV's in terms of PQ was precious little!! May be I am not particularly good at this..
However I did like the slim and very elegant design of the Samsung 32ES5600 which is EDGE lit, however the price tag of 42K ended my fancy for it.. (Sorry aroraanant!!)


What I have now decided that I will probably go with a 2D TV and if after auditioning Philips 32PFL6357 (may be even 32PFL6577 or 32PFL6977) I like it I will probably go for it cause Philips is offering a 3 year warranty package as well which is really great as all the others are just sticking with 1 year warranty; otherwise I will have to look at either the Samsung 32EH5000R or the LG32LS4600 (which I am yet to demo and get a quote).

So experts please lend me your suggestions and let me know exactly what you think of the decision that I am on the verge of making..

Thanks as always...


----------



## Minion (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: 32&quot; Full HD LED TV within 40K*

^^you can auditon philips tvs in croma or adiswar etc.

if you need 2D only specifically look for 32PFL6357


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 27, 2012)

^

+1 for the PFL6357


----------



## eduku (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions but I have one last question, how good is the DDB feature in Philips TVs?
And just for curiosity, how does the EX 330 (HD READY) compare with the 32PFL6357 on grounds of Picture Quality, as I have heard my people suggesting this TV??

@randomuser111      I thought you would suggest some SONY TV!!  

Thanks guys...


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 27, 2012)

@ eduku

I own a Philips PFL 6357 and I can assure you that this is best in terms of PQ/sound while comparing with Sony's EH5000 and Sony's EX330.
I've compared these models side by side and heres my findings:

*Sound:* Philips >> Sony > Samsung || Sound is amazing, very impressive and it will not break on high nodes
*PQ:* Philips > Sony >= Samsung || PQ is gr8, On Tata HD - colors & 8000000:1 DR looks neat! On local cabel - Sony has arguably same PQ maybe nicer whites... 
*Price:* Philips << Samsung<Sony || Rs. 27K in comparision with 32K+ TVs 
*Warranty:* Philips > Sony = Samsung || 3 years enuf said
*Connectivity:* Philips > sony = Samsung || Philips has 3 hdmi 2 usb and plays all format. Directly plays stuff from my 500gig ext hdd no problems with bluray rips
*Slim:* Philips < Sony < Samsung || slimest of all, well this not a decider but some people moan about it thats why mentioned it

Not being a Fanboy as I was looking for Samsung's when started auditioning but later convinced by Philips 

Funny story, I've searched boxes of Samsung's TV in local shops just to check its panel number, they thought that i'm a freak! but no i'm a techfreak!


----------



## Minion (Dec 27, 2012)

eduku said:


> Thanks for your suggestions but I have one last question, how good is the DDB feature in Philips TVs?
> And just for curiosity, how does the EX 330 (HD READY) compare with the 32PFL6357 on grounds of Picture Quality, as I have heard my people suggesting this TV??
> 
> @randomuser111      I thought you would suggest some SONY TV!!
> ...



philips one is full HD and have DDB also supports more format than Sony through USB.


----------



## eduku (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot pratik385.


----------



## eduku (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok I finally got my TV!! 
Thanks for all your help guys.. 
I was all set to go for the Philips 32PFL6357/V7 but I could not get it anywhere in the city and since I am not comfortably buying it online, so I kept looking. 
Then I got a great bargain for the Samsung UA32ES5600R, and there I made my decision, I went and got it!! 
Hope that's not a bad decision, I liked it much more than the 32EH5000R that I thought I was going to go for initially, as its looks gorgeous...


----------



## vinayverma (Jan 2, 2013)

eduku said:


> Ok I finally got my TV!!
> Thanks for all your help guys..
> I was all set to go for the Philips 32PFL6357/V7 but I could not get it anywhere in the city and since I am not comfortably buying it online, so I kept looking.
> Then I got a great bargain for the Samsung UA32ES5600R, and there I made my decision, I went and got it!!
> Hope that's not a bad decision, I liked it much more than the 32EH5000R that I thought I was going to go for initially, as its looks gorgeous...



Hi,

Is it better than Sony EX650 32 inch ? How much you have paid for samsung ? Please let me know


----------



## eduku (Jan 2, 2013)

That actually depends on your taste, does it not??


----------



## mitraark (Jan 2, 2013)

How much did the Samsung 5600 cost ? Where did you buy it from ? Did you get those 51 3D movies that comes with some models ( i'm not sure if this one is a 3D Tv so pardon my question  ) ?


----------



## eduku (Jan 2, 2013)

It is not a 3D TV...


----------

